# Hello with new Gheenoe LT 10



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Fishing_TX (Mar 21, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## bray (Aug 28, 2018)

Exactly what I’m looking at for some marsh and creek fishing in coastal NC!! The 16 week wait time is killing me. Did you already have the motor? The few places that I’ve seen them in stock only are selling them as a package.


----------

